# New: 1056 - Dragon Ball Z Legacy Of Goku II (E)



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

* 1056 - Dragon Ball Z Legacy Of Goku II EURO 64 Mbits (Eurasia)*







Save Type : SRAM[/p]


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 12, 2003)

Whoa! Already?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I better try to find and download this game.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

This is the multi5 version, and is 16 days pre-retail.

The languages include: English-Français-Deutsch-Italiano-Español


----------



## bedlam13 (Jun 12, 2003)

SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Zerogtz (Jun 12, 2003)

16 days before retail... very nice, and i found the first quite fun some ima try and download this right now


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jun 12, 2003)

(anti-war pimp slaps thug)

little punk closed my topic I will get you for this


----------



## blank white page (Jun 12, 2003)

Sweet.............16 days.......sweet


----------



## Kasuiro (Jun 12, 2003)

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I neeeeed now!!! I want to playyy!!!


----------



## skruv (Jun 12, 2003)

Gotta get my hands on that one


----------



## Badzou (Jun 12, 2003)

Will there be a us release?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Badzou @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> Will there be a us release?


More than likely, pointless but likely.


----------



## Badzou (Jun 12, 2003)

thx, just asked out of curiosity.


----------



## x-power (Jun 12, 2003)

this one better the first one!


----------



## Revolution Die (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope this one is better than the first.


----------



## Dhaos033 (Jun 12, 2003)

Does anyone else get the message "For pleasure not pressure..." then it returns you to the title screen after getting the saiyan armor w/ Gohan while trying to get to the world map?


----------



## zerohunter (Jun 12, 2003)

yah i got that. i gotta feeling you cant continue on with the game since it does that.


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jun 12, 2003)

ahhh so far i can tell log2 is just like log1 but alot harder. its not worth my time.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

[2:41am]  the game exits  after get the armor
[2:41am]  yes


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 12, 2003)

Sound like this game is protected from rom dumpers. I hope they'll find a way around it, I just downloaded the game and I wouldn't want to have it spoiled by some protection that prevent you to go further.


----------



## [w] (Jun 12, 2003)

silly silly kids.. calling this a bad dump.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is what you get if you remove the intro,

if you didnt know "For pleasure not pressure..." is eurasia's slogan since a long time.

just dont remove the intro and be fine


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jun 12, 2003)

get the cracked version I have been past the armor and it works fine for me I am now in a big city.


----------



## karmasore (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting...perhaps I will give this game a try.


----------



## Dhaos033 (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks [w]. I didn't realize that the intro doesn't need to be removed for it to fit on my flashcard, so i removed it. Now to see if playing this game is worth it


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, turn off "REMOVE INTRO" and it works just fine


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 12, 2003)

Is that all? Thanks god, at least, it's not another protected rom like Pokemon Sapphire or Ruby. Removing the "remove intro" feature in order to play is no big deal.


----------



## GouK (Jun 12, 2003)

for noobies like me....does this mean i need to download the "cracked" or "uncracked" version


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE(GouK @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> for noobies like me....does this mean i need to download the "cracked" or "uncracked" version


There's no cracked or uncracked versions, just one version of this rom. You only need not to remove Eurasia's intro so that you can play it fully.


----------



## subanark (Jun 12, 2003)

Whats the big deal about intros, yea you dumped the game for me, thanks, now go away so I can rember you for making all those good dumps, not for how sneaky your intros are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
And will someone please dump the new Monster gate rom, it was released tomarrow which is today in japan. If it aint out at after 5 minutes being released I get PISSED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tennis2k2 (Jun 12, 2003)

i played it and i did not remove the intro but it gives me that message can anyone help me or give me a save after that point


----------



## CLu` (Jun 12, 2003)

Just getting into it and I like it alot more already. I think it's because I like trunks and gohan more than goku and I enjoyed the cell saga out of all the others.


----------



## Opium (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't have high hopes for this game, i might get it later if i hear good things about it. I'm no DBZ fan though.


----------



## gba2002 (Jun 12, 2003)

downloading as i type, the screenshot looks good and there is some visual improvements, i'll comment Opium and let u know


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jun 12, 2003)

Mmm this game sounds good  off to d/l i go but dont remove the intro

Ha i rhymed accidentally, coo!l


----------



## Vanion (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a lot better than the first one you can change characters. Right now I'm stuck with piccolo's quest I cannot find a way to get to the bridge. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Vanion (Jun 12, 2003)

Woo Talking about the story line here how is Cooler in this game?


----------



## MnM (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey people,

Well after reading alot of bad reviews about the first game i am a little hesitant in getting this game, so i got a few questions for you.

Have they improved the game in this sequel?

Do you need to have completed the first game to even know whats going on?

Whats the game like? Does it resemble an RPG such as Golden Sun?

Thanks


----------



## Vanion (Jun 12, 2003)

It's just the Anime put into a game that's it. The Cooler thing is the only thing that not really in the anime series he's in the movies. The game play is better than the first one.


----------



## neocat (Jun 12, 2003)

there's been a dude... A600 
he/she makes patches to remove the intros without those "no intro protection"
i'll try to see if one was made

about the actual game... DBZ is for kiddies


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

It's better than the first, I quite like it...


*Runs off*


----------



## Light (Jun 12, 2003)

i finshed it..kinda short..


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Jun 12, 2003)

Hope this one is better then the first one..and i hope it is longer then the first one


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 12, 2003)

OMG GOHAN!!!


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 12, 2003)

hey eurasia if it's for pleasure not pressure then why put your stupid intros on the front eh?
you didnt make the game so fuck off with your gay intros


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> hey eurasia if it's for pleasure not pressure then why put your stupid intros on the front eh?
> you didnt make the game so fuck off with your gay intros


hahahhhahahahaha.
can't u see, you're screwed big time this time?

no more mugs to help u with cracking this one.......................................
no more patches from A600 for this one.................................................
no more lameness you cant understand because of this one.................
no more nointrodat because of this one.................................................

"u didn't make the game".......................... hahahaha, u think the makers will put these games online on internet? hahahahahahahahaahahhaaaaaa.................................................
eurasia was the only one that did this for u................................................
and now u call them gay?? they even cracked this game for u to play.............
removing intros........now thats gay


----------



## VegettoSSJ (Jun 12, 2003)

I agree with Helga/Mugs thank Eurasia for releasing this game man.
Eurasia you guys did great work and for the game I like it.


----------



## TyREaL (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > hey eurasia if it's for pleasure not pressure then why put your stupid intros on the front eh?
> ...


----------



## CLu` (Jun 12, 2003)

I agree with Helga/Mugs. You have to appreciate the work Eurasia does i mean you got the game 16 days before it's suppoe to be released and putting an intro in the game shouldn't be a problem because you never paid for the game. So before you go around calling Eurasia gay y don't you go try cracking and dumping your own games without intros.

Damn people can't appreciate anything.

Thanks Eurasia
Peace Out


----------



## JaY-B (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyway to remove the intro and get the game to work ??


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

Je comprends rien,faut faire quoi?attendre un parch?


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Jun 12, 2003)

Faut surtout jouer avec l'intro jusqu'à être sur la carte du monde, et gicler l'intro après!
Et accessoirement, parler anglais ici


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

Oui je sais...(Yes I know)
Mais comment je peux la virer,avec un patch?(But How can I do that,with a patch?)


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Jun 12, 2003)

Utilise tout simplement n'importe quel Intro Remover disponible (simply use any of the Intro Removers available)


----------



## exile (Jun 12, 2003)

People are so lame.  Its not like the intro is hours long or requires you to enter wads of personal information and send it on the internet.  Its only a few seconds.  Geez.  People are such ungrateful swine!


----------



## jennifer (Jun 12, 2003)

where can i download this game


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE(jennifer @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> where can i download this game


/me slaps jennifer around a bit with a large trout

No Rom Requests.

Read *THIS* Please, It Will Tell You How To Get Your Game.


----------



## jennifer (Jun 12, 2003)

but where did light post this game then


----------



## neocat (Jun 12, 2003)

... somoene's making a pretty stupid image out of themselves ...


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Jun 12, 2003)

don't be to hard on her....she is dutch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That means she is not so verry smart


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

My rom is clean!
I don't have any problems!
The message is not appear!!
Gohan is level 9 and I am in Wouest Village!!
I don't know how did I do that..I am a magic man lol


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE(neocat @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> there's been a dude... A600
> he/she makes patches to remove the intros without those "no intro protection"
> i'll try to see if one was made


nope... there are problems...


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 12, 2003)

D3V1LSteptiC, you have a private message.


----------



## Thielong (Jun 12, 2003)

the intro is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it is nice on real hardware and can be skip by pressing start !
( i must be the only guy who like their intro :/ )


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I reply you
I don't removed the intro!!
In fact I D/L the rom in:
www.advance-power.com
I don't know how I do that!I D/L the rom and I flash it in my card,I don't play the rom with an emulator!
Sorry for the link,but this rom (I think)is good!


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Jun 12, 2003)

*cough* no ROM links here *cough*


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

I know sorry


----------



## GouK (Jun 12, 2003)

so what u guys think of the game worth the download?
better then the first? what are the improvements?


----------



## D3V1LSteptiC (Jun 12, 2003)

He is good,better the one it's my opinion


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 12, 2003)

only thing i miss are those nasty magazines of master roshi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its way better then the first one.


----------



## tennis2k2 (Jun 12, 2003)

i still cannot get mine to work


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 12, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A600 Inviato il: 12/6/2003, 18:54Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. like in my post, you will never remove this one!


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 12, 2003)

never removed the intro's from any game anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kinda like them except for that damn mode 7 monkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 12, 2003)

remove intro and the game wont work


----------



## tennis2k2 (Jun 12, 2003)

can someone send me the saves


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 12, 2003)

Why do people have to be so anal about intros? Nobody really gives a damn who dumps these games, all they care about is getting them.

"Well, if they don't see our intros then we won't dump games." you say.

Then we'll get someone else -- there's hundreds of thousands of people in the GBA scene, it's not like Eurasia is the only one who would be able to dump Legacy of Goku.

I think this is a time when dumpers have overstepped their boundaries. If they're so damned smart when it comes to putting in intros... why can't they do it in a more intelligent way? Like, I dunno.. slipping their name into the credits? Something, ANYTHING that's less annoying than some retarded screen, which half the time you CANNOT SKIP just to say "Hey! Look at us! We can show off! Give us false praise for having a dumping machine!"

I could've given less of a crap if this game was from Eurasia, Trashman, or who-the-hell-ever. Instead of making me praise Eurasia for this dump, their "anti-intro-removal" technique actually made me hate them, which I assume is the reverse of what the whole thing was ment to do.


----------



## THE FROZEN (Jun 12, 2003)

the game is MUCH better than the first one, the biggest improvement i know...

anyway, i need help
after i meet cooler, i did the quest with the city key, and now i want to do the side quest with cooler, but i dunno how, and if i meet goku in his house, the 3 year training is begining, and i miss the side-quest...
what should i do? did i miss the side quest when i did the city key quest first?


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 12, 2003)

nope, slipping into credits is too much work.

besides, if anyone else can dump this (and crack it, because it will not work if you just dump it and flash it without modification to your cart), I would like to see them do this!

In other words, never.

so before you tell anymore bullshit, and make a total fool of yourself, refrain yourself from being a total ass.

Not to forget, they can release it any way as eurasia sees fit.
You're not obligated to download it remember? Playing it on your flash cart is illegal even!


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, obviously Eurasia was able to crack the game -- and Eurasia is only human, so it's NOT impossible. =P 

You say "never", but you have lost all sight of reality. 

And if it's too much work to put their names in the credits, then I suppose it's too much work to crack the game and put in an Anti-Intro-Remove bit, eh? I'd think all that stuff would actually be MORE difficult than simply editing the text in the credits. (And Eurasia obviously knows how to edit the text, if they got the game to display a message and reset to the titlescreen!)

You say I'm the ass? Well I've just shot down your entire reasoning.


----------



## SaiBork (Jun 12, 2003)

Go BlazeHedgehog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats all i have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont hate intros, i just dont want them in the roms i have.
hey i dont mind the intros, i have a lot of them on my hd, just the intros, without the games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but why dont you guys just make outros instead of intros, it would be less annoying


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 12, 2003)

Eurasia and Venom (and Rising Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are the only ones with good crackers on their team.
I doubt they will create a intro remove patch.

You haven't shot down anything in my reasoning, ifnot, you've even made a bigger idiot of yourself.
I have good reason why I said never, because..... never anyone of your anti-intro community will have the brains to figure this one out.
They will buy the game 10 weeks after store date, and dump it and say, "FUCK!! WHY DO NOT THIS WORK ON MY FLASHCART? DAMN!! WE R SO STUPID!! WE NEED MUGS POWER!!"

The credit thing was a joke, because noone will bother with this, and I just followed on your silly remark about credits.

You haven't say something retarded on my comments about downloading (at your own will) illegal roms.. guess you can't contradict that eh?


----------



## salv (Jun 12, 2003)

damn it i cant find any links from the gba scenes nor sites there like all... broken! i gotta play it! =(


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 12, 2003)

That's some nice ego you've got there. I bet you have to turn sideways to get through doors! 

If you're looking to get the community on your side, the first and foremost rule isn't to insult them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And before you think I'm talking about myself -- I don't care what you have to say about me, but assuming the rest of the GBA community is a bunch of morons who "will never figure this one out" isn't exactly the quickest, nor the easiest way to get people to believe in you or be your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anything, you're only making things worse for yourself -- it seems like every time you type a post you're just condeming yourself even further. 

Not only that but you can't seem to stay on one subject at a time; what's the matter? Am I getting too much for you? Do you have to try and switch topics to find a weak point you can attack me from? Boohoohoo. 

Now, if you will excuse me, I have better things to do than sit here and argue with some lame-brain idiot who lacks faith in the GBA community.


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jun 12, 2003)

To dump game that you have to change thing......This suck end of the line.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Jun 13, 2003)

WOAH! this game isnt bad! well its better than legacy of goku 1! this is pretty good


----------



## assassinz (Jun 13, 2003)

So, the people/groups who release these games for downloading on the internet must be employees or programmers of game development companies who have access to the rom code. 
How else could they know how to crack protected roms and have such early access to them?
All I can say is thanks for your work and effort in letting us play these games for free!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But why disable a rom if the intro is removed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Could you at least let us know in your intro that removing your intro will affect gameplay? That way we won't waste time playing the game and find out the hard way that we should have left the intro intact.
Keep the free games coming! B)


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 13, 2003)

You've never heard of ROM hacking, have you? Not only are there ROM dissassemblers (which give you tons of Assembly code usually) but you could always do the age-old hex-editing.

It's not terribly difficult if you know what you're doing, just tedious.


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 13, 2003)

I didn't check it as I deleted it but wouldn't this "No removing intro" be mentioned in the .nfo file? I personaly don't mind keeping the intro on (as long as it doesn't involve that darned monkey!) as long as I can play the game. Eurasia dumped it so they have the right (well, not legally anyway) to hack the rom a little bit if they want, it's not like it will affect the gameplay or the story.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 13, 2003)

Except if you turn it off. =P ALL HEIL NAZI-EURASIA!


----------



## Y_owza (Jun 13, 2003)

(slight spoiler, depends on how you look at it - advance apologies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

THE FROZEN, if you are still wondering about the cooler side quest, you need to first finish the quest with the missing namek's and you'll literally run right into him   B)


----------



## aaaaaa (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmm...this is weird, I play it on vba 1.5.1 and after gohan knocks trunks out, you get a rain scene...what doesnt help is that ALL I can see is blue with lighter blue rain streaks going down. wtf?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 13, 2003)

That question has already been answered in this topic, read before you write!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, is this game even worth my time? The last one was really bad...I don't think I can take the pain again.


----------



## patz (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't agree with BlazeHedgehog more.


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > hey eurasia if it's for pleasure not pressure then why put your stupid intros on the front eh?
> ...


Dude there will always be someone who will overcome your shitty intros, so don't act like this won't be just another minor obstacle. Just remember all the people who made these devices possible in the first place who probably don't even speak english and will remove your shit ass intro just as soon as they make another excellent piece of pirating hardware for you to all spend your money on. 
All Eurasia did was get the game cart and click "dump". Wow, that's mad fucking skillz right there, everyone bow down.

You guys are completely fucking lame. No other scene puts un-removable intros on their shit. PC scene? Nope. PS & Xbox scene? Zero intros. They know they didn't make the game and they don't try to hog it. They just dump the original untainted ISO and act mature.

Eurasia can continue to put unremovable intros in their games all they like, and when they get caught (and they will) the feds will easily be able to identify each game they went to the trouble of implicating themselves with.

Good job Eurasia & Mode 7 you stupid fucks. Try actually *making* a game first and then we'll see if you have skills. Oh and then i'll come along put an intro "EURONYMOUS PREZENTS" on the front of it and see how you like it. Fuckhats.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 13, 2003)

IN FRIGGIN DEED!

Why is it that only the GBA scene does this? At least SOME of the dumpers release un-tainted goods, I'd just like to say that not ALL of the groups are bastards, just the ones that are all about getting credit and people thinking they're cool, they are doing it the wrong way, we respect the PROPER dumpers MUCH more.


----------



## THE FROZEN (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Y_owza @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> (slight spoiler, depends on how you look at it - advance apologiesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do i find the nameks? i am looking for them right now


----------



## Badzou (Jun 13, 2003)

The "GBA scene" sure owes much to eurasia, mode7...
But are these hacked intros the true way of emulation ?
Could these intro-hacked ROM be called "perfect dumps"? I don't think so.
I hope DBZ2 will be redumped by another group because eurasia's "dump" is but a hack of the real thing to me.


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 13, 2003)

hehe just found a sulution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
play the game with intro till you find goku and are back home to save then remove the game and flash a removed intro version. save game will work with it. and no bugging message hehe


----------



## Djang (Jun 13, 2003)

Well Thug seems like you predictions on Irc came true.
I rememberd them right away when I saw this game posted on the site.
OMG ohno here comes the flood off dump questions and people and yes it was true.

But besides that I was a bit shocked that this total thread starts in a flame war about a small think. 
Yes intro / No intro.
Come on people how anyoing can an intro be you only have to press one button extra.
Ok that are my thoughts some off you still will be hard headed about it.
I almost get the feelling people say these things because they are jealous off it, that they can't dump games.
People that say stuff like showoffs. 
I don't choose sides like someone said: You dump people will never can remove the intro.
That kind off sentence is that, like you are the master in it.... yeah right.
I like the intro's (except for the damn monkey one) the intro's reminds me off the old Amiga age.
Seems that the age limit here is alot lower.
Groups like euresia are out there alot longer than you think.
Some off them even are from the Amiga age and made almost the same intro's on those games.
So the people that are thinking that intro's where only in GBA scene sorry to say but you are wrong.
The Amiga had them also with even the same tunes , yes those midi ones.

Besides is it really all that bad that it has a small intro with greetings too friends and stuff.
As long as a can press it away I don't mind.
But if I can delete I will. simple as that.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey this was about intros and stuff now?
ok, I'll add.. I want to have the same skillz as eurasia to add a intro to a gbagame.. It must be really hard to implant intros like that.. I wanna know how to.. =//


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 13, 2003)

they put intros so what they did dump it let them have that credit I give them credit for dumping the game early good job euraisa


----------



## Saria (Jun 13, 2003)

*deviates from current conversation and says that this game is a HUGE improvement over the first one - 
Graphically superior and more RPGish than the first

Great Stuff!


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2003)

This is a great game to play, everyone who hasn't tried it out yet. TRY IT NOW !!!


----------



## assman (Jun 13, 2003)

Do you understand what it means for a game to be "protected"? If the game hadn't been cracked, it wouldn't work at all on emulators, copiers, etc. So you bitch that the game is "modified" but I'm *pretty sure* that you'd be bitching more if Eurasia hadn't cracked it and it didn't work when you played it!

*Dumbass!*


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 13, 2003)

eurasia is the man for dumping it early fuck the dick talking shit


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 13, 2003)

dbz TLOG II


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## THE FROZEN (Jun 13, 2003)

stop spamming please


anyway, i need help again
i am in the house with all the music and colors need dr. gero's lab, and i dunno what to do(there are switches in the cave before the house, but i dunno what i should do with them and in what order)

btw
i am happy that they put a short intro, unlike the "banana in your pocket" , this one is fast, and gives the credits to the hackers that dumped and cracked the rom, they deserve the credit


----------



## hvgaze (Jun 13, 2003)

i so agree with you give them the credit


----------



## Turmoil (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah this isnt a bad game at all. I will admit i tend to dislike DBZ, most of the games tend to be quickly put together and rely on the name and the 'mommy/daddy, DBZ. I want it now!' sort of thing. The TV series drive me crazy, lets charge up this eppisode so we can attack in the next eppisode, but it is not powerfull enough so we need now to charge up another episode or two later and they can attack again only to find its still not strong enough, lets go train or talk to a master etc etc. AGGGHHHHHH!!!
But all that aside this game actually seems to be designed and made rather well, the fighting can be annoying and rather unballanced, I can KO androids/cell with barely getting a scratch and then load it up again and die without putting hardly a scratch on em.
Lots of side quests and map exploring to do, areas that require going back to, so that you can access previously locked areas.
Storyline follows the TV series very closely, and is detailed and told well enough that someone not so familiar with the TV series can still play and know what is going on.
Sadly the item's in the game are still very limited, and no equipment apart from the rare armour swap (dont think it improves anything either) is probably the biggest downfall.
But IMO i think this game is a lot of fun.
I am level 33+ and up to cell in is final evoloution stage, so I have tested it a fair bit for thoes wondering.

Also can we drop all the talk about the intro or have them moved to another post (lol that would be a lot of work for a admin =D) and keep most of the talk about the game itself plz.

Spoilers
-
-
Frozen// Go to the town below Vinnies house (2 screens down I think) and talk to each of the three people there, they sing part of the song and give you the needed switch colours, just hit them in any order.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 13, 2003)

Interesting. 

After myself playing it for a few hours, find that this game it far supirior then its predecessor. Trust me on this, you will know as soon as you start playing.


----------



## Corjin (Jun 13, 2003)

I most definitely agree.  The game developers should be proud.


----------



## FlashAdv (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> After myself playing it for a few hours, find that this game it far supirior then its predecessor. Trust me on this, you will know as soon as you start playing.


i agree but please change back your sig because this one's sloppy the other one rocks


----------



## THE FROZEN (Jun 13, 2003)

yeah, they improved EVERYTHING!
while the last game was the suckiest game in history(at least for me)
this one is actually good, very good!
it got some RPG elements, side quests, and unlike the last game, some fun
the battles were improved(but unfortunately, still pretty annoying)
the music is pretty good, some of it was taken from the show
anyway, everything is better, i don't think it's possible to imagine the first game being better than the second...


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 12 2003 said:
> ...


1) Ah I see, so you already know how to crack this one, if you had for example the USA version of Goku 2?
Ofcourse not. So shut the fuck up because you are telling bullshit.

2) A600, the *ONLY* guy creating intro-remove patches said this one was too hard for him.

3) What the fuck? what device?

4) You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, telling bullshit once again...
Clicking on "DUMP" will dump the game on your HD for sure, but it will not work.
What do you not understand with the word "PROTECTION"?
It needs to be cracked.
I even imagined a little situation for you to understand, read my previous post here about 
"WE NEED MUGS POWER".

5) You're the lamest (no bullshit!). 

6) Eurasia has been alive even before your diapers needed to be changed. so again, you're making a fool
of yourself because you are telling bullshit.

7) Why should they make a game first? It's an irrelevant comparison.

8) We'll never see the lights of "EURONIMOUS PRESENTS", because *YOU* have no skills.

9) You're a moron.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 13, 2003)

What a crap topic.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 13, 2003)

The topic was good, it's the posters who ruin it.


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 13, 2003)

*sigh* sure is sad to see where the GBA scene's heading.

What's next, hacked in-game screen commercials like :

"sorry to interrupt, and ruining all of your gaming pleasure, 
but we just wanted to make sure, that everybody knows
eurasia hacked the shit out of this rom, so what do you think, 
do we rule or do we rule ?"

"Press A for hell yeah !"

"Press B and you'll be sorry"

I do respect Eurasia's hard work, but this is just on step in the wrong direction.

~ ronin ~


----------



## Djang (Jun 13, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 6) Eurasia has been alive even before your diapers needed to be changed. so again, you're making a fool
> of yourself because you are telling bullshit.



Tell me dude, I have the feeling you know more about this stuff.
Can you confirm to me Eurasia was also in the Amiga scene or other hacking stuff besides GBA.
The ones I know are Razor and Fairlight but they are not in the GBA scene, I know those groups from when I was a little kid at an age of 10 [I am now 10 years older]

I just wan't to know to bring up some memories, I dont have a Amiga anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to stay on toppic. 
I say that the developers did some homework not only on the game but also on the serie. 
I just love the USA musics of Bruce Faulconer in the series.
It made a smile on my face to hear some familiar sounds.


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jun 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 12 2003 said:
> ...


1) Crack? I couldnt care less about the crack i'm talking about the unremoveable intro you moron.

2) Wow, so there's never going to be another person to remove intros  for all eternity? You really are quite stupid. In fact your arrogant boasting will probably motivate people to try harder just to shove it in your fat fucking face.

3) THE FLASH CARTS. THE LINKERS. THE DUMPING SOFTWARE. The actual people in this scene with the real skills. Not the fucktards who click "dump" and then put their name all over games they didn't produce.

4) Once again I don't care about the "crack". Dump the rom and then release patches or whatever you need to do to feel superior but don't release roms with intros that you can't remove. Nothing gives you that right.

5) Yes i'm the lamest for stating the truth instead of coming here spouting bullshit like "HAHA! MUGS POWER!! YOU CANT GET RID OF THIS ONE!! WE RULE!! IM NOT A PART OF EURASIA BUT IM GONNA TALK SHIT ON THIS BOARD ANYWAY!! HHAAHA IM SO COOL EVERYONE LOOK AT ME MAKING A JACKASS OF MYSELF!!". You sound like an absolute fucking moron and if people like *you* are the ones making cracks I can't imagine it would be that hard for some other 12 year old to work it out.

6) So Eurasia was around in 1978? Yeah ok. Shut the fuck up.

7) "Why should they make a game first?" AHAHAHHAHAHA if you have to ask that you're seriously retarded. ITS SOMEBODY ELSES WORK THEY ARE RIPPING OFF. No other scene does this intro bullshit. None! If anyone in the PC scene tried that shit they would be laughed out of the scene. The groups dump the original ISOS with an .nfo and THAT'S IT. That's all Eurasia should do. If it needs a patch or a crack then release that too with an .nfo. NO FUCKING INTROS. YOU DIDNT MAKE THE GAME. GET IT INTO YOUR HEAD. CLICKING THE DUMP BUTTON IS NOT SKILLS.

8) No skills? Looks like I have the skill of owning your illiterate ass.


----------



## Jt321 (Jun 14, 2003)

I beaten the Game now just got to do all the side quest


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 14, 2003)

Why do I get the feeling that this thread is heading to another flame war?


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 14, 2003)

Euronymous, just leave the guy alone. He's too far gone in his own little egotistical fantasy world where he rules the GBA scene to actually understand what "reality" is.


----------



## Turmoil (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Jun 14 2003 said:


> The topic was good, it's the posters who ruin it.


Well some of the posters did, some of us still try and be civil and helpful ;D


----------



## assassinz (Jun 14, 2003)

I created a new topic for people to complain about embedded rom intros 
here


----------



## Djang (Jun 14, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No other scene does this intro bullshit. None!



There where other scenes that had intro's like I already told.
*sight I got ingnored not even a damn usefull answer.

I found 6 Nameks sofar.
I think the hardest to get sofar was the one on the hidden path under the trees near the castle at goku's house.


----------



## Zerogtz (Jun 15, 2003)

This games alot better than the first, its a must buy when it comes out, just because of the well made gameplay aside from minor bugs and i like to talk in the same sentence.


----------



## wolfen (Jun 15, 2003)

The game is quite good IMHO. While in other games based in well known series if you take the game you end up with nothing, this has a solid engine under it.
Even non fans of the TV series that like action/RPGs in the line of Beyond Oasis/Story of Thor in the Gen/MD will like it, I believe.

Only drawback - It seems to be too easy to build up a character. After attempting a few hours trying to beat Gero for the second time, I decided to build up Piccolo's stats beating snakes and boars, leaving and reentering screens. After you get the spec. beam cannon it is safe and easy enough too do this (unfortunately).
Now it should become easier


my first post here, I believe.


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 15, 2003)

if (and i repeat: *if*) there are updates about the into removing of this game (of course only for the interested users), for example with a patch or a redump, we will put the news on our site.


----------



## Deanwick (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey! This game is great! A big improvement over the first one,even though the battle system still sucks as much as always...I have to say, I`ve never gotten into DBZ(I`ve watched 2 whole episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),but this game proves that it has something wickedly fun in it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta play more...


----------



## Djang (Jun 15, 2003)

Just to come back on the inro thingy [The other thread got closed]

This is what a friend of mine from university posted.
I sounds very easy but it's harder than you think.
This is his idear on getting the security away.

you ten two one that Eurasia hacked the game with a simple if-block relying on a switch to be set in the intro. Now what if someone were to find the memory location of that switch and just hack the rom to set that switch to the right value at startup? Bingo; no need for intro anymore.
The only other option I could think of is a checksum check. (Removing the intro could bust the checksum which Eurasia might have altered). If that's the case, just overwriting the checksum with a new (correct) one, should fix things. Worth a try I guess. Anyone willing to hex the rom in search of that switch? lol


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 15, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling that this thread is heading to another flame war?Â If this keep up, someone's going to have to do something about it.



The only thing that needs to be done is removable or no intros. Nuff said.


----------



## Badzou (Jun 15, 2003)

Those who wish to continue the intro debate, come here


----------



## Djang (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah right. 
Very nice too link too another forum.


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 15, 2003)

Quite frankly, there is no debate.

The ones who dump games can choose the way how they release a game, and since none of you intro-bitchin momos ever dumped a game, i dont need to draw you a picture what will happen now huh?

PS: Why are there no intro remove patches for Advance Wars 2 or Legacy of Goku 2 yet? I know why hah.


----------



## Djang (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah I know what happens. 
In the future all the dumps will have the same protection.

So we just have to bare with it.
But everything can be hacked and so can the protection.
Only there are no advance hackers that are interested in removing a simple intro.
Like my friend said: it can be easy but I am too bussy with University too try such a thing and so am I.

So everybody get used too it like Mugs is trying too say [I think]

-CASED CLOSED B) AND HAPPY SUMMER GAMING-


----------



## Turmoil (Jun 16, 2003)

I think while the intro's are very small and non-intrusive very little will be done or needs to be done IMO.
But if we are forced to wait for some long intro without the ability to quickly exit it then something will need to be done. But as it stands I am more than happy to and capable of pushing a button and spending an extra 5 seconds to get into a game.

BTW its winter where I live ;D


----------



## Callahah (Jun 16, 2003)

QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 15 2003 said:


> Quite frankly, there is no debate.
> 
> The ones who dump games can choose the way how they release a game, and since none of you intro-bitchin momos ever dumped a game, i dont need to draw you a picture what will happen now huh?
> 
> PS: Why are there no intro remove patches for Advance Wars 2 or Legacy of Goku 2 yet? I know why hah.


Whoa,now you're veeery proud from what you all have done...Ahh,i forgot,sorry,let's talk it serious:

helga/mugs,i assume you're talking here in Eurasia or Mugs name,is it correct? If not,i'm sorry,please ignore this post.Tell me:why you had to hack the game all that way only for a simple thing like an intro? Many people know who you are and recognize what you do,so why forcing an intro to be shown every time the game is played only to be recognized for that? A famous group such as Eurasia is (every GBA emulation forum i was has something about Eurasia,Mugs etc) don't need this,it's nonsense to me,sorry.I never missed an intro,not even one,i just need to watch an intro one time to know it was you who released the game,although i don't remember seeing your real names there,it's OK that way,i believe it's OK for most people too,just to see it one time to know who you are.Besides,your name used to appear in the release titles,we all know who made that release only by looking in a release title(ex: 0998-LUFIA_The Ruins of Lore-WORKING_EURASIA,i'm still playing this one,nice game!).
I don't know what's the big deal in forcing an intro to be unremovable,even hacking the whole game and ruining all the fun in emulating it.You haven't done anything like this before in past releases,such as Yu Gi Oh WorldWide Edition and Castlevania Aria of Sorrow,and these are great GBA hits,everyone knows it was you who released the working version of Lufia,another big GBA hit,just having a history in GBA emulation scene and being recognized as a group isn't enough to you? Fine then,i'll just avoid you from on,just as many people will do i guess,and( i don't know how,but i'll find a way) import the game i love,as i did for three-four games i liked the most,at least i'll have warranty for buying it.(I'm joking,don't take it seriously,you're joking too, with this unremovable intro thing,aren't you?Hahaha,not funny...).Just to make you know,i'm still playing all the games you released recently,i played Legacy of Goku II for many hours with intro on,i don't use any intro remover,i told you:I don't care about intro,i watch it,skip it and play the game anyway.Curiously,i knew about this "unremovable" intro thing only when i read this thread.I haven't notice anything while playing the game,the intro was on,i've already told you,but i haven't noticed nothing,just played the game.Ahhh,i just tested playing the game without the intro,"For pleasure not pressure" what in the heavens does it mean? You put this crap there just to prevent me from playing it without an intro? What should i think of you after that? C'on....Don't worry,guys,told you,i'm not a person who doesn't like intros,i don't remove them,i watch all of them and play the game anyway,it's OK that way.If you want to throw your intros in my face and say:"LOOK,WE DID IT! WE RULE,YOU SUCK!",at least,put your real names there.Just to start,my 1st name is Paulo,and you are...i don't know who you are! Are you really called Eurasia?? I thought your real names were something like Milton or Eric...


----------



## Erkson (Jun 16, 2003)

_     Well, I guess I'm a little purist myself HEHE

_     Methinks if out dearest dumpers like Eurasia, Mode 7, Venom keep putting "unremovable" intros, instead of being recognized as our anti-heroes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , they'll only entice other groups to do a CLEAN dumping and had theirs within GBA-Scene list as well; like what happened to Gremlins ROM that had an irritating cheating intro-hacker, and had to be redumped!!!


----------



## Erkson (Jun 16, 2003)

Ah! Almost forgot!!!
Forget about trying to remove "unremovable" intros.
Perhaps it may be easier trying out a redump instead?!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 16, 2003)

When exactly does this game reset with Intro Remover turned on? I just tried it out with Intro Remover on and made it to the Northern Wastelands without the game stopping.


----------



## skubbe (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like helga/mugs 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> you will never remove this one!



is removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ADVANsCEne


----------



## Badzou (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Looks like helga/mugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However lame could be the codes they add, there will always be way to break through it.
As soon as the game is released, I hope it will be redumped free of any unneeded code.
Don't get me wrong, you eurasia guys do deserve credits for dumping and contributing to the scene but you just forgot emulation is to preserve game, not to alter them with lame codes.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Jun 17, 2003)

I've rarely been more amused than I am right now. B)


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Jun 17, 2003)

im just curious guys i was jus wonderin where all you guys are in the game


----------



## Keeper (Jun 17, 2003)

I've beaten Cell, and am using Hercule getting him up to level 50, and am still missing 2 golden capsules which I have no idea where they are...
Is a great game too... I wish the first was this good, then I might have actually tried to finish it.


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 17, 2003)

http://gbadat.risorse.com/
we (nointro group) uploaded the patch.

thank you helga for all your words against our group...
but as you can see, only lame words...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 17, 2003)

I got mine from Binx in the newsgroups yesterday. It seems much more anti-intro there, as less people are on the fence not caring one way or the other but totally against it. Anyway, I'd like to say thanks. This is a group that deserves respect and appreciation.

My question for these guys is wouldn't they rather be appreciated for releasing the games for at the very worst putting in removable intros than despised for releasing botched versions with non-removable intros?


----------



## Callahah (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(xuom2 @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> http://gbadat.risorse.com/
> we (nointro group) uploaded the patch.
> 
> thank you helga for all your words against our group...
> but as you can see, only lame words...


This link is not working.Is there another one to get the patch?


----------



## skubbe (Jun 17, 2003)

ADVANsCEne

as posted earlier


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 17, 2003)

up now.


----------



## Callahah (Jun 17, 2003)

OK,guys,i just got it from ADVANsCEne,thanks.I never removed a intro before,but that new Legacy of Goku II intro is something i'll just be happy for removing.


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## helga/mugs (Jun 17, 2003)

Atleast Binx has more brains than all of the NO-introdat put together


----------



## xuom2 (Jun 17, 2003)

uhahahah
maybe, maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looool


----------



## pitman (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Keeper @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> I've beaten Cell, and am using Hercule getting him up to level 50, and am still missing 2 golden capsules which I have no idea where they are...
> Is a great game too... I wish the first was this good, then I might have actually tried to finish it.


how can u use hercule ?????


----------



## Badzou (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Keeper @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> I've beaten Cell, and am using Hercule getting him up to level 50, and am still missing 2 golden capsules which I have no idea where they are...
> Is a great game too... I wish the first was this good, then I might have actually tried to finish it.


I cheated the game to get 25 golden caps, the only thing you get is the ability to go instantly to the world map in areas where there are maps.

I have a question : after you beat the king triceratops, cooler (frieza's brother) come and defy you in "the new namek place". Where am I supposed to find that place ?


----------



## Badzou (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(helga/mugs @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> Atleast Binx has more brains than all of the NO-introdat put together


What do you mean and what do you know ?
You lowly moronic good-for-nothing shouldn't judge people you don't even know.
Thinking you have more "brain" is foolish. I know what I'm talking about believe me.


----------



## pitman (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Badzou @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> I have a question : after you beat the king triceratops, cooler (frieza's brother) come and defy you in "the new namek place". Where am I supposed to find that place ?


You have to find all the missing nameks


----------



## Badzou (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You have to find all the missing nameks



Can I do that before I encounter the androids ?


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 17, 2003)

..... never mind.


----------



## Djang (Jun 17, 2003)

I laugh at Mugs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't feelling better right now.

Sorry to be so harsh on you dude but really.
You where calling almost everybody names and made the statement that this intro was unremovable.
I already told that everything that is made can be broken and so are HEX codes.
Now that the proofe excistst you tell that everybody is brainless, your pride is almost bigger than Vegeta's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its just funny that you where not right.


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Badzou @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you need all five characters to be in your party before you can find all seven nameks.
*EDIT* Oh yeah, I forgot to mention my current position in the game. I'm currently at Master Roshi's Island checking out on Goku after taking care of Dr. Gero's computer. I found 23 out of 25 golden capsules at this point and I'm pretty sure I found five nameks as well.


----------



## lilnolyph (Jun 18, 2003)

where can u download the rom?


----------



## saibaman42 (Jun 18, 2003)

Flame, wheres the flame, I feel the flame coming.  Bring on the flame!


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 18, 2003)

QUOTE(lilnolyph @ Jun 18 2003 said:


> where can u download the rom?


*sigh* Please step this way for this tutorial on how to use the forum properly so that you won't get scolded for posting something like this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=5.
In other words, asking for rom is not allowed and neither is providing any kind of links. If you want to download it, try either the GBA Scene Links or mirc. To use mirc, try this other tutorial to get yourself started: http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/.


----------



## Keeper (Jun 18, 2003)

QUOTE(pitman @ Jun 17 2003 said:


> how can u use hercule ?????


To get Hercule you need to beat cell in the cell games, that gets you the Goku Trophy, then you need to get the 4 different trophies for all the other characters... to get those you need to get them all up to level 50 and get through all the level 50 doors (Piccolo's is on New Namek, which you can go to after finding all the Nameks and beat Cooler).

I found all the Golden Capsules too... yeah that was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And also when you get Hercule to level 50 you can get an alternative ending... just a shame he is so piss weak and takes forever to build levels.


----------



## wzeroc (Jun 18, 2003)

hey!where's dragonball with the 4 stars?


----------



## Callahah (Jun 19, 2003)

One last thing,helga:Back off with the unremovable intro stuff.You're not going to win nothing more with this,we all DO recognize you guys and what you do for emulation,you don't need to do this.I fear for the future: releases with so damn hacked intros that you can't just get past the title screen without the intro being shown first,the "ultimate unremovable intro",it'd ruin all the fun in emulating a game,and it'd ruin all the rep you have for dumping games.Think about it:you'll put all your efforts in doing an unremovable intro,and make it the most harder possible for people to remove it,instead of just dumping the game,and then people who gets the game starts to flame at you.Will you be happy this way? I don't think so.It's so stressing,don't you think? Let's stop with this little "intro wars",it's pointless,i don't know of the others,but i'm really tired of this.And so,let's make peace again,OK? 



P.S.:Eurasia released four of the dumped games i enjoyed the most: Castlevania Aria of Sorrow,Lufia the Ruins of Lore,Yu Gi Oh WorldWide Edition and DBZ:Legacy of Goku II,the only i can buy so far here in Brazil is Yu Gi Oh,not even a sign of the others yet here,so,how can i get mad at them? Never,Eurasia rules,and all the other groups too,Mode7,Venom,RDG etc.Praise them


----------



## icegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

how come the game runs slow in vba


----------



## icegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

does anyone know how to make the game run faster


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 21, 2003)

I take it that your VBA frame skip is low (either 1 or 2), raise it a bit to make it faster (Options-> Frame Skip).


----------



## g0ds s0ldier (Nov 10, 2003)

This game is cool...first one never worked for me tho


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 10, 2003)

QUOTE(g0ds s0ldier @ Nov 10 2003 said:


> This game is cool...first one never worked for me tho








 why are you bringing back such an old topic? and the first game will work if you change your save settings on VBA to EEPROM


----------

